# School suggestion (urgent help)



## jafar (Jul 8, 2010)

I have just posted same subject thread couple of minutes ago but i dont see it so i am retyping but brief.

We moved here in UAE day before yesterday. My kids 7 and 3 are Canadian and we are looking for schools where majority of teachers and students are from Europe or North America. Once school is decided we will select our area of residence.
We are currently looking aprtments in Al Nahda for its being close to Dubai and Sharjah.
If you were to pick the school, which will be your first prefernce and reasons.

We will really appreciate your comments.

Thankyou


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

jafar said:


> I have just posted same subject thread couple of minutes ago but i dont see it so i am retyping but brief.
> 
> We moved here in UAE day before yesterday. My kids 7 and 3 are Canadian and we are looking for schools where majority of teachers and students are from Europe or North America. Once school is decided we will select our area of residence.
> We are currently looking aprtments in Al Nahda for its being close to Dubai and Sharjah.
> ...


There aren't any good ones in that area . Well maybe there are but I'm struggling to think of one.

Star International School Al Twar perhaps, or the one in Mirdiff if you want to drive a little further.

There's a European School of Dubai in that area but I would investigate carefully. It doesn't spring to mind as a recommended school.

If you're prepared to look a little further there's a couple near Festival City that are good:

Deira International School
Universal American School

Uptown School and American Academy for Girls in Mirdiff are worth a look, but expensive.

In Sharjah the best ones are 

Sharjah English School and College
Victoria English School
Maybe Victoria International School but that's Oz curriculum
Probably American Community School Sharjah if it actually opens (as supposed to for Sep 2010 but I don't know if it still is).
Possibly Australian International School (I think there's another recent topic discussing AIS).


----------



## Robinson (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re*

You can search on internet most of the schools are providing their staff details available on net.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

American School of Dubai all the way!


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

If your priority is school THEN housing... I would pick "Wellington International School" it is Excellent... my kid 6 years love it and I recommend it... but if you wanted to live closer to sharja ... then this one is far..... sorry do not know any school close to the area you where living...
good luck
Dylan





jafar said:


> I have just posted same subject thread couple of minutes ago but i dont see it so i am retyping but brief.
> 
> We moved here in UAE day before yesterday. My kids 7 and 3 are Canadian and we are looking for schools where majority of teachers and students are from Europe or North America. Once school is decided we will select our area of residence.
> We are currently looking aprtments in Al Nahda for its being close to Dubai and Sharjah.
> ...


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*If Canadian.........*

Do you want a French Speaking School. I only ask as we have English friends here who's daughter was born in Canada, where they lived for several years and they have sent her to a French speaking school. It is called "Lycée Libanais" and they say it is excellent.

My kids, 9 & 7 are going to Gems Wellington Intl School, which has an "outstanding" score from the education authority and I belive is the only school in Dubai to have this where all years are taught, Kindergarden through to sixth form, on the same campus.

There are so many good schools here, I think it is difficult to go wrong. 

Not too much info from me, but hope it helps.

Good luck.


----------



## diva185 (Jul 1, 2010)

*schools*



bonk said:


> There aren't any good ones in that area . Well maybe there are but I'm struggling to think of one.
> 
> Star International School Al Twar perhaps, or the one in Mirdiff if you want to drive a little further.
> 
> ...


hi
not sure if you still need info. We moved from Abu Dhabi and struggled as well. We found that Mirdif was a great location, quite close to various schools (you can easily reach Deira/Universal school in festival city or Sharjah or Mirdif schools). and easy to get on highways to go into town. Unfortunately, at this stage you will be subject to schools' waiting lists. And you need to go and visit the school before deciding. The GEMS schools are expensive and more European based (not IB). 
We eventually decided on Australian school mainly because of the affordability, curriculum and after school activities. Its 6km from Dubai and right on the border between Sharjah and Dubai. 

Maybe you should try and decide 1st where you will be living: close enough to work and schools. There are school bus services available as well. But you don't want to be trapped in traffic jams and road works.

oh well, good luck and sure, all will fall into place.


----------

